# The Furry Pack



## RatFan

As promised my fur gang

Piper - 








Playing on her purple pillow









Hanging in the hammock

Savannah -








Just being cute









Christmas in tinsel

Nimble -








Showing off his gorgeous hood









Cute face









Mmmmm yoggie!

Dakota - 








MY teapot!


BTW Nimble will have a cage mate VERY soon 
And i seriously need to more rattie pics xD


----------



## yonksgirl

What great camera work....just like a rattie photog! LOL!! They are just too cute!


----------



## Strike2

Very cute.


----------



## Poppyseed

I don't know why, they don't have the same markings or anything but Nimble reminds me of my Joshu! I think it's his expressions in the pics mostly.

Still miss that guy SO MUCH D: Great rats.


----------



## OnlyOno

i love the wonky eyes that rats have when you take a pic dead-on. cracks me up everytime. XD


----------



## fallinstar

i love the pic of Dakota in the teapot! all ur ratties are so cute!!


----------



## Destrega2002

Mine won't sit still between the time I hit the button and the flash goes off... Nice pets.


----------



## gen120

sooo cute!!
I can't wait until I get my rat!!


----------



## OhBugger.

awww! cute group! 
Love the teapot one.


----------

